

Comments are decaying documentation - don't write comments - ehc
http://ecarmi.org/writing/decaying-documentation/

======
msie
_Rather, great code doesn’t need comments._ \-- Yeah, right.

I think the author is green and has gone from the extreme of commenting
everything to the other extreme. Depends, depends, depends.

